# Tube Testing Adventures !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I did a bit of an experimenting today, I took Kent #802 tubes (1/4id x 1/32wall x 5/16od) and put them on this sling below:










As the tube's wall is .031 and the outside diameter is .312 (5/16)
This size tube is giving me a circumference of .980 - very close to a 25mm flat.

My Simpleshot pre made bands which are very, very good are 22mm wide and.7mm thick (.027"), again my wall is .031 ---- only .004 more than the FLAT ! The flat does taper though from 22mm to 18mm.

All in all these tubes are pretty close in thickness although the tubes circumference if laid out flat is .114 wider !

You would think when stretched to 500% or + these should be pretty effective and reasonably close to the flats if not better, and not an absolute toad !

Well, what I have in my hands is an large amphibian ---- I would think that this would be a good substitute for flats --- would wear longer as there are no edges, and super easy peasy to install. Boy did I get a wrong number.

I was greatly hoping to share my good fortune with all you fine folks in finding the Holy Grail of Slingshot tubes ------ and from this day forward the light would shine on us tube shooters - there would be peace in the world and good will to all -------- Well it didn't happen, the streets are still dirty, I'm still fat, Covid-19 is still with us and the tax man is at my door ----- Maybe tomorrow I can win the lottery 

Now the question, What went wrong ?

These are fresh Kent elastic, good, good quality stuff. The walls are thin (thinner than .8mm flats) and wide. About the ONLY difference is, it's a tube and not a straight walled flat !

These tubes were also very loud, louder then the Simpleshot flats I have on the other sling for sure ! Don't get me wrong, they do shoot smooth, but are lacking in the power department and the noise was a real annoyance that would scare game away if they were anywhere close. I had these stretched to 500% and then went a little more .. it was not in the cards.

After doing my testing I took them off the sling and will use these tubes like I have been using them, for wire frame coverings on my Cheapo slings.

I'm pretty stumped, is the air inside the tube causing a breaking effect, is that possible? When the world was made was whoever in charge an anti- tube slingshot guy ? I'm at a loss !

I have some Kent #404 I just got today, it is like the small brother to standard F-16 tubing -- It is
1/8id x 1/16wall × 1/4od ----- we will see how this performs on my slings shooting 3/8" steel and see if it out performs what I shot today !

As far as the #802 Kent I just tested in this thread, I would have to say pass, there is better out there. I was hopeful but it was not in the cards for me !

wll


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The issue of air in the tube has been raised before and the consensus was the same as your. The most workable solution was inserting a smaller tube through the other one. Fiddly to do and increased the draw with with results that just weren't worth the hassle.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

flipgun said:


> The issue of air in the tube has been raised before and the consensus was the same as your. The most workable solution was inserting a smaller tube through the other one. Fiddly to do and increased the draw with with results that just weren't worth the hassle.


Ya, I was going to do that or put a small slit in the belly of each tube about 3/8'-1/2" long so air would leak out. Ya, that would be a pain and may weaken the integrity of the tube !! I think maybe it is best just to move on.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*1/8id" x1/6"w x 1/4od Tubes:*

Set Up:

OK, so I loaded up one of my Cheapo slings with the above tubes. I have used them one other time years ago but decided to give them another try. I'm now pulling differently and now use a 500% elongation factor all the time where back in the day maybe I didn't (2014).

Pic below:










I have the active draw length set at 6.5" on these tubes, and I'm shooting at a 500%+ elongation factor (draw length is 32.5"+). Tubes need a little more poop to pop, if you know what I mean

I'm shooting at an old dark rug hung from a fence 25 yards away, and can follow the path of the 3/8" steel ---- it is easy for me to see if the trajectory is near or better than the flat shooting SimpleShot bands, which are the standard I'm using.

Shooting Testing:

The pulling back is very smooth and not hard and the speed was pretty darn good, not as fast as the SimpleShot 22mm x 18mm x .7 flats, but still very respectable and quiet, quieter than the flats and hugely quieter than the tubes I shot yesterday (1/4 x 1/32 x 5/16). I might add it was very easy to line up the tubes having a nice clean 1/4" single tube set up.

Is this a doable set up for hunting or ? For me ---- you bet it is, at least for shooting 3/8" steel. I might add I'm using a microfiber pouch that I heated to conform to a 38" ball ... I love this technique as it works very well for me and gives the ammo a nice home to rest in while it awaits lift off .

I did not feel as if I was against the wall, I think these tubes have a lot of stretch, so I probably could have shortened my active length another 1/4 inch and been good and have gotten a bit more speed.

It was pretty nice out here today with a temp of 72deg, so the elastic on the flats and the tubes was performing well !

After my testing I took the BB shooter for a little walk, we smacked some pine cones, soda cans and a fruit juice bottle. Nothing exciting, just playing around. No Starlings today, I think they are waiting for the weather to cool down a bit.

Until next time.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*The Dub Dub Sisters;*

Today I went out using Green and Orange Dub Dub and again 3/8" ammo. The Green is on a F-16 as you can see and the Orange is on a 3/4 size Mule and a Chinese Cheapo - second Generation. The F-16 is wrapped and tucked on the fork and the Mule is using Gypsy ties while the Cheapo is wrapped around the eye of the sling and pouce using a Chinese clear wrapping ribbon.

Pics below:




























The Green:

This, as most of you know, Green Dub Dub is overkill for 3/8" steel. It sends them fast enough to burn up in space, at a cost of shorter tube life and a real nice hand/finger slap.

My shooting did not disappoint It was fast but way, way overkill and hand slap was very bad. .. the 3/8" steel is a blur, yes faster than the SimpleShot flats but at a cost of higher weight poundage to pull back and the beating you take after the shot. I used to shoot 86 gr marbles with this and I would say that is about as light as you want to go.
Dub Dub whether Green or Orange has a lot of elasticity and is very snappy stuff. Would I use the Green for hunting ... you bet I would, but not with 3/8" steel. It is one of my favorite elastics for weight in the 150+gr ish class as I remember. For some reason I don't use it much, who knows why ?

The Orange:

To be honest the Mule has Orange dub has been sitting in back closet for a long time (3+years). I retied it up to a 6.5" active and decided to give it a whirl, it looks and still feels springy on the draw. I have used the Orange before shooting 5/16" steel and man alive it would send 'um like a bullet, I have shot 3/8" steel also back in the day with Orange and I think it fired those extremely fast as well, also but we will see today !

The Cheapo has a new set of Orange and it will be interesting to see if I can notice a difference in speed or feel. The new Orange has been in the refrigeration .

The Orange is lighter to pull back than the Green but is still very snappy. It has a different feel then the Kent tubes I tested yesterday and has much springier feel when you pull it back, it has a bit of a wall that you can feel when you pull back to that 500% range ------- and when you release --- those tubes snap fast !!!

Shooting 3/8" steel the new Orange on the Cheapo as I thought with 3/8" steel, they were flying very, very fast, almost on a line at my 25 yard target. I could tell the better speed with the newer Orange then the old Orange Dub Dub. The old had been used and sitting around for quite a few years, but don't get me wrong, the old stuff still flew very well ---- about as good as the Kent tubes I tested yesterday maybe a tad better ?, but the new Orange dub dub sent 'um out faster as I could see for sure ... very nice. Is new flesh Orange as fast as the Simpleshot pre made flats I'm using, well looks very close and it just may be, but at a cost of higher pull weight and a little more noise.

Is it as fast as the Green ? No, but your not going to use Green for 3/8" steel like I mentioned ---- and like I mentioned the Orange does send 'um faster then the Kent tubes I did yesterday !. Are they as quick as the SimpleShot pre cut bands --close for sure ?... the Orange size with 3/8" steel is IMHO a very good combination.

For 3/8" steel this could seriously be my go to tube set.... it is reasonable to pull back and is very, very quick. As I stated, when you pull it back to the 500% area and hit that wall you can tell it wants to let loose !!

Now to the one down side and one small downside to the Sisters Dub Dub .... I have found it is not a tough tubing and can give up the ghost faster than the Chinese tubes or the Kent I use. I have to check for wear areas or cuts more than my other tubes, probably because it has thinner walls, and the very springy formulation of the elastic is not wear resistant as other tubing IMHO. I used rubber to tie the pouch and fork attachments sometimes and it really is a better way to go when using Dub Dub, it is softer on the Dub tubes and they do wear longer. The other bit of a down side it is a bit noisier than other tubes, No where near as ear defining as the thin walled 5/16"od I first tested, but it does have some noise.

So, do I like the Dub Dub Sisters .... ???
Yes, I sure do, and I should be using it more. I very well may be putting the Orange tubing on more of my Chinese slings and maybe some of my F-16's 

Till later,

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I set this non scientific test up with the same style slings and same draw length to keep things as fair as possible.

*Let the good times roll !!*

Well the Orange Dub blazes that 3/8" ammo for sure, it really moves 'um out. The #404 Kent that I tested yesterday on the other hand is no slouch and is very nice to shoot and it does shoot 3/8" steel very fast.

And how do the both compare to the SimpleShot Flats ? Well, the Orange Dub Dub is faster - it is close with the flats but the Dub Dub wins. The #404 Kent follows, a bit slower then both but very good stuff IMHO ----

The #503 Kent I just got is the big brother of my #303 which I shoot looped and have great success with it, which is 3/32id x 3/64w x 3/16od. The #503 is 5/32id x 3/64w x1/4od.

Upon opening up the box of amber #503 I noticed it was not to difficult to pull back but still was pretty springy. I thought it would be interesting to see how it compared the Orange Dub Dub.
The single Kent #503 I thought would be a good single tube , well it is just fair, and I mean fair for its size and wall thickness. It's OK to play around with but that is about it .. I have not tried it looped yet.. This tubing is on the slow side with 3/8" steel and OK with 5/16" steel, not a barn burner by any stretch of the imagination but OK. There is no reason what so ever to compare this to Orange Dub Dub .. it would be like comparing a Ferrari to a VW Bug !!

I also tested the #503 again against the thicker walled Kent #404 I tested the day before using the same slingshot and yes the #404 was harder to pull back (although not to bad) but a lot, lot faster you could really see the difference .... This is the second time I have used this tubing (#503) and like before I was underwhelmed. I put on looped 2040's on this sling I was using for testing and they were just as fast if not faster than this #503 !!!! What is Kent #503 good for .. for a light pulling single tubed plinking set with 1/4", 5/16" and maybe 3/8" steel.

*OK, with the testing I have been doing, what kind of conclusion do I have (as if anyone cares except for me) *

Did not include Green Dub Dub as it was way over kill.

Orange Dub Dub is the fastest of what I tested but it is noisier and a stiffer to pull back, it does come to a wall.. Dub Dub in general has a reputation for wearing faster than other tubes and I have found this to be very true, as I have had Green and Orange snap on me back in the day (2014 or so) if I did not look for wear or small tears at the attaching points. Orange Dub Dub is a powerhouse and it really sends marbles out quick as heck also. A very powerful hunting tube for marbles to a bit heavier ammo. Actually I think 3/8" steel is a bit on the light side for these tubes. Orange Dub Dub is really a very snappy sling material, but must be watched for wear marks or tears like I said. !

The SS Flats I've been using were almost as fast as the Orange Dud Dub, but much, much easier to pull back. I worry about then tearing, but I will judge that when the time comes as i don't have much experience using flats.

As stated, the Kent #503 (5/32id x 3/64w x 1/4od) was a bring down (again). It is smooth shooting but that's about all I give it credit for. These in a single tube set up are OK for 5/16" steel that I shoot, but looped 2040 sends them faster.

The Kent #404 (1/8id x 1/16w x 1/4od) IMHO is the best general and the longest lasting smaller diameter (1/4" and under) tube set because of its 1/16" wall, I have shot it before and when I first wrote about it I didn't like it much. but after that writing I did a lot more testing with it and found out that it does need to be at "The Wall" for it to perform.. For a days field shooting or hunting in the back woods a couple of extra sets in your pack and your down the road. Although I used 3/8" steel I did shoot some 5/8" marbles .. and they flew great and they hit hard in the 25+ yard range, they would bring down Pigeon size stuff for sure and more. This is good reasonable pull single tube set for ammo in the size above when pulled to the 500% range.

The tubes I tested were all single tube sets and American made so easy to get. I know looped 1842,1745 and my looped Kent #303's are fast, but was not doing reporting on looped tubes this time around or Chinese made looped tubes .... maybe next time 

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Went out this am just to play around and do a little can shooting. I put the Kent #503's on a Ring Luck (5/32id x 3/64w x 1/4od) and used 5/16" steel at 20 yards. Well the ammo made it there, had some drop, and was marginally OK for a light pull single tube. After a few more (not so good) shots, a rarity for me lately, I hopped back in my car as it was cold and windy this am and decided to shoot my Zinc BB shooter using 5/16" steel with #303 tubes.

Well I should have known, my BB shooter out performed the amber 1/4'OD tubes. I have shot quit a bit with this sling and knew what she could do, I just was a bit surprised how the smaller OD tubes, yet same wall thickness (3/64) out performed the 1/4'od amber tubes.

And Now To Another Very Big Issue :

As I mentioned I was shooting poorly with these amber tubes, and in yesterdays testing I noticed it also. I was getting shot after shot that went out of my accuracy zone for no apparent reason and some shots were way, way off target at 20 yards ? So I pulled out a Luck Ring, this one has the same tubes as my BB shooter, and sure enough all my shots were true. I tried single 1/4"od heavy walled tubes (Kent# 404) on a Chinese Cheapo with 3/8" steel and it put them in there. Everything I shot was good --- EXCEPT the amber Kent #503. I don't know if its the thinner wall and the slightly larger OD or what, but this tubing is not working out at all---- and I've had it, it will be given to one of my guys at work to use, as he is just playing around and maybe if he is using a bigger slingshot it would be OK, I don't know ???

My Luck Rings deserve better tubes than this stuff !! ---- I deserve better tubes than this stuff :<)

Pic of Luck Ring with single Kent #303 below .. this is the real deal, great little slingshot and very good tubes ;- )










wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Shot my Cheapo with 1/4od single tubes, I really like this combo with 3/8" steel. Would smack a Starling to Pigeon size critter at 25 ish yards for sure, maybe a bit further. Bunny shots would work also I'm sure.

The wind was a pain and for me just about impossible to stay close to a soup can at 20+ yards, when I did smack it it hit hard.

Not much fun standing in the sun, wind blowing and your trying to hold steady with your hat blowing off ;- (

Again, I'm really getting attached to these 1/4od tubes, they are not real hard to pull back, have enough zip and being they have a 1/16" wall they will last for good while. They are smaller version of your standard box store 5/16" tubes.

I've been cutting them with an active length of 6.50"- 6.75", but I may start cutting these to between 6.25"- 6.5". These tubes will handle 525ish% elongation just fine and shoot a bit flatter than what they are doing now without undue supper stress on the tubes.

I will shoot these tomorrow along with my looped 1842's. 1842's are a bit faster, but a bit harder to pull back also. Be back with a report.

wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been playing with 3/8" steel and 3050 tubes on the shooting forum, but thought this info would be better served on this forum.

Went out this afternoon to see if 3050 looped had the poop to pop a can at ~ 25ish yards using 1/2" steel .... And I'm here to yell ya they do.

I stood exactly 23 yards from my Chile can and smacked it a couple of times with the first few shots .... it is not a flying tightrope like the 3/8" are, but there is no nose diving either, they shoot pretty darn flat. The 1/2" steel ball will start to go arc down at what looks like about the 20ish yard range, it is flying pretty darn flat, has very good speed and as you would expect a hearty smack when it arrives !

So after playing with this big steel and these tubes, I would take 3/8" out to hunt the stuff I would normally go after where I live, (Starlings, Feral Pigeons). I would also carry a small handful of 1/2" steel for any furry non game critters (Ground Squirrels, Jack Rabbits). My aiming point in the 20-25 area is very close to the 3/8" steel .. it is just a slight adjustment in aiming point height, and of course this takes practice and more practice.

This 3050 looped and 1/2" steel would be a pretty nice combo for hunting I believe, it it powerful yet not crazy hard to pull back like 1842 looped, I'm liking it the more I use it.

I'm very thrilled at this. I would bet 7/16" steel would be a much smaller adjustment and be closer to the the trajectory of the 3/8" steel.

Learning the aiming adjustment is all part of the art of shooting and paying attention to your anchor point in relation to ball size as for me it lowers my general anchor point with the larger 1/2" size ammo I used today. Seems that the larger ammo lowering the anchor point a little help put me on target around the 23ish yard area as the 1/2" steel has more drop then the 3/8" steel !

The pouch worked just great and held the 1/2" ball in place as it rode the elastic for takeoff.

BTW: The wind was bad around 12:30pm, but it was stop and go and gave me a chance to sneak a few shots in (thank goodness) until around 1pm, and then it was got absolutely horrendous !! This wind is totally C€☆P !!!!!

wll


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Hey, on your F-16, are you pulling back over where it's attached? The same direction as you would draw with the factory tubes?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

On my F-16's the forks always face forward, that way I get a bit more draw length. There are many different ways I attach, this is one of them, but all have forks forward ;- )

wll


----------



## Matador (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi Will. I'm still in search for more durable tubes for the tropics and noted your comments on the 1/4" of tubes. Just can't find them on Amazon, any suggestions and are they holding up and still performing.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Matador said:


> Hi Will. I'm still in search for more durable tubes for the tropics and noted your comments on the 1/4" of tubes. Just can't find them on Amazon, any suggestions and are they holding up and still performing.


I get my American tubing from Latex-Tubing.com, it is #404 ..... very tough stuff for general use.

wll


----------



## Matador (Jun 16, 2020)

Thanks Will. It's on the way. Good helpful company. I'll try it out in a couple of weeks


----------

